# Pioneer Kuro Pro-141fd Value....



## KUROman (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm thinking of selling my Kuro Pro-141fd 60" Plasma, but I don't want to find out that these are actually still going up in value 2 years from now.......any info leading to this and what do you think that the unit is worth today? 

Thanks!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I think $2.5k to a $3.5k, depending on the condition, number of hours and remaining warranty.

I'm selling my 141FD as well.

-Robert


----------

